# naturalistic enclosures



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

I am currently starting my own project of creating a couple of naturalistic enclosures for my reptiles/amphibians and inverts.... I am wondering if you guys could post yours for inspiration. I dont care ho big they are, or weather they use real or fake plants.

Thank you all :notworthy:


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

if you need any natural decor check us out. we have random vines and mushrooms and lots of other stuff!

www.serpentsupplies.com


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Here are three of my vivs...

Tree frog viv.









Dart viv.









New viv only set up for a couple of days.









Moon Lights in planted viv.


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice looking vivs morgan :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

My viv for 4 R.Amazonica.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Tree frog vivs


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks!
loving some of these - how have you gone about making them? what plants are you using and what substrate?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Eco earth/leca/orchid bark here


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

and heating?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Essentially room temperature but I do use a fan to blow some heat from the light hood. I also use an aquarium heater under the false bottom.


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Love 'em.
Especially andaroo's!
: victory:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Gotta say some of my tanks are nice but these are quality, this section of the forum has by far the best vivs! Morgan and fatlad urs tanks look awesome to be fair everyones do all quality can't upload mine as im on my fone.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Barney_M said:


> and heating?


Nothing here, just heat from the lights.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

love all the vivs guys morg did u make the first one yourself if so fair play fat lad are you expecting little amazonicas do we see eggs low and center fab viv kiddo


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> love all the vivs guys morg did u make the first one yourself if so fair play fat lad are you expecting little amazonicas do we see eggs low and center fab viv kiddo


It does look like eggs but actually it's water from the waterfall. My Amazonica are only juveniles so not sexable yet but I am hoping they will breed eventually.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> love all the vivs guys morg did u make the first one yourself if so fair play fat lad are you expecting little amazonicas do we see eggs low and center fab viv kiddo



Yep both I made myself, the first one took a lot of playing about with until I was happy with it.


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Naturalistic vivs are loads of fun


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

what moss and plants do you use?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

i'm sure we've found the same moss chris, stunning vivs .it grows at the bottom of trees well we found ours on an ash up the top of the cotswolds no idea what variety(moss who knows) seems to do well when kept warm but haven't got to viv stage yet.


----------

